# Instability



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

Does this mean Cpu instability?





I raised the vcore to 4,25, and overclocked to 2.55ghz, in pm95 it ran ithout problems for 10 min, but in SuperPi it gives that error


----------



## infrared (Aug 9, 2006)

Yep, that's caused by an instability.

That cpu's multithreaded though right?

Try this: Stress Prime 2004 - Orthos Beta version (multithreaded)

First run it on cpu only, then do cpu and ram.


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> Yep, that's caused by an instability.
> 
> That cpu's multithreaded though right?
> 
> ...



How do i know if it's multithreaded?

For how long should i let it run?

Being Instable could damage my cpu?

Thanks for the quick answer Infrared


----------



## infrared (Aug 9, 2006)

Nah, it wont do any damage, it just means its running too fast or without enough voltage.

Let it run on cpu only for about 10 minutes, if it hasn't started flashing red, the cpu's stable. Then move onto the memory, again, give it about 10 minutes, to see if that's stable. If it's all ok, delete all but the original files for superpi, because sometimes after an error it will keep coming up with an error message until you clear the cache.

Multi-threaded. hmm. I think AMD call it hypertransport. Look in the task manager and if the cpu Usage history box is split in two then you have two logical cores. 

EDIT: cool, you have the case i'm getting  silver or black?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2006)

did you drop your htt back a step it might be running up to high am2 should run at 1200mhz or 6x so drop it back to 5x and maybe it will work


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

it's in Portuguese, but i think you understand, i if understand what you said i only see one, it's at max because i'm running the PM95 version you told me to use

The case is Black, and it's beautifull, once i get a camera i will post it in the case mod gallery

The stock HTT was 5, it is now at 3, since i started overclocking


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 9, 2006)

i was trying to use superpi to do some stability testing last night.

but it seems to only be single threaded, true? 
so i launch 2 to peg both cores. and the second one always crashed. 

i'll try out that app infrared.


----------



## jph1589 (Aug 9, 2006)

*My experience*



			
				pt said:
			
		

> Does this mean Cpu instability?
> I raised the vcore to 4,25, and overclocked to 2.55ghz, in pm95 it ran ithout problems for 10 min, but in SuperPi it gives that error


In my experience, that is the exact error I get when my memory is overclocked too high.

Usually if the cpu is too high, I find that out before i even get to super pi.


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

jph1589 said:
			
		

> In my experience, that is the exacty error I get when my memory is overclocked too high.
> 
> Usually if the cpu is too high, I find that out before i even get to super pi.



that's my guess too, since the Athlon 64 can go higher, my ram is stock is at 533mhz and it's now at 730mhz (i was aiming for 800, but i guess i'm not getting there  )

On Prime95 orthos version it is now running for 7min. without a error on the memory test


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2006)

yah he has a point there ^^^^^ ummm drop all the way down to 100mhz on your ram divider and try loosening the ram timings

edit
opps ary your on ddr2 o well drop back on your divider


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 9, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> Multi-threaded. hmm. I think AMD call it hypertransport. Look in the task manager and if the cpu Usage history box is split in two then you have two logical cores.
> 
> EDIT: cool, you have the case i'm getting  silver or black?



Uh, no, AMD does only physical cores , no logical BS here(aka hyper-threading)

If you don't have a dual core AMD processor, then you aren't multithreaded.


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> yah he has a point there ^^^^^ ummm drop all the way down to 100mhz on your ram divider and try loosening the ram timings
> 
> edit
> opps ary your on ddr2 o well drop back on your divider



my board doesn't have a divider


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 9, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> my board doesn't have a divider



I guarantee that it does. Asus not putting a divider option in a brand new mobo? Pfft..

It's not labled as a "divider"... go into the dram options where you adjust timings and stuff, and it should be there as (200,333,400,433,466, etc) 

Some motherboards use Ratio's, percentages, or dram speeds, but they are all "dividers" because it makes the ram run Async.

You just didn't look hard enough


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> I guarantee that it does. Asus not putting a divider option in a brand new mobo? Pfft..
> 
> It's not labled as a "divider"... go into the dram options where you adjust timings and stuff, and it should be there as (200,333,400,433,466, etc)
> 
> ...



I asked this in another thread, and after hours of looking into the BIOS
i didn't found nothing


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

Prime95 just stopped after an error on the lots of mem test, going to BIOS trying to solve the problem, does putting higher timmings or higher voltages fix this?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2006)

ouch that sucks not ewven a way to set the at some lower number (no dram timings or nuthin)


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 9, 2006)

Holy overclock batman! 

What's this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Setting your memory to 400mhz would be running a "divider" and lowering your memory speeds.

It's definatly different on the DDR2 platform though. After reading your BIOS.... wow... wtf is CPU on-die termination? Then it gives ohms and stuff.. wow.. lol


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> ouch that sucks not ewven a way to set the at some lower number (no dram timings or nuthin)



 i can change the rams to ddr2 533/400/667/800, but i am "still aiming for 800"
The problem was solved putting the ram with 1.90v, it was at 1,85
Thanks for all replies


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> i can change the rams to ddr2 533/400/667/800, but i am "still aiming for 800"
> The problem was solved putting the ram with 1.90v, it was at 1,85
> Thanks for all replies



doesn't putting my ram at 400 won't block it from going up?, i haven't tried it yet

i am trying to get to 800, because a moron on a Portuguese Forum said i was a big mistake buying ddr2 533 for a AM2 system and that i was losting lot's of performance in buying 533, moron :shadedshu 
On Benchmarks i'm winning at athlon 64 with the samme overclock 2500mhz, and btw, that moron bought ddr2 800 especially made for AMD for a whole lot of money with worse timmings
5-5-5-15


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> doesn't putting my ram at 400 won't block it from going up?, i haven't tried it yet
> 
> i am trying to get to 800, because a moron on a Portuguese Forum said i was a big mistake buying ddr2 533 for a AM2 system and that i was losting lot's of performance in buying 533, moron :shadedshu
> On Benchmarks i'm winning at athlon 64 with the samme overclock 2500mhz, and btw, that moron bought ddr2 800 especially made for AMD for a whole lot of money with worse timmings
> 5-5-5-15


no the 400mhz wont block it from going up it is just like me setting my ram at ddr200 when it is really ddr266 it still goes up w/ the oc just not as fast


----------



## infrared (Aug 9, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> Uh, no, AMD does only physical cores , no logical BS here(aka hyper-threading)
> 
> If you don't have a dual core AMD processor, then you aren't multithreaded.



Ah, thanks for clearing that up... I'm an AMD noob


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> Ah, thanks for clearing that up... I'm an AMD noob



It's all a matter of voltage, it his now at 2.6 and keep going up


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> How do i know if it's multithreaded?



Open/Run taskmgr.exe, get into its PROCESSES tab.

Use its VIEW menu, & then its SELECT COLUMNS submenu.

Be sure to checkmark the THREADS one.

Next time you look @ taskmgr.exe, in its PROCESSES tab? You'll see threads by process in a new column... which WILL show all running apps (except for various services brokered by svchost.exe etc. & there's tasklist.exe in commandline mode for that iirc) & the threads they bear in their code.

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> If you don't have a dual core AMD processor, then you aren't multithreaded.



That's not quite true... 

Some "F.Y.I.":

HyperThreaded &/or TRUE "SMP" (more than 1 actual physical CPU) support multithreaded applications & operating systems, just fine!

BOTH of those also very nearly exploit them NEARLY as well as DualCore CPU's do!

(Intel HyperThreaded being the 'worst of the lot', & iirc, smp/true 2-N cpu's present being next (because there is cpu-to-cpu communication that is SLOWER afaik, than DualCore CPU's have since they are on the same die physically)).

APK

P.S.=> On single core/single cpu setups, you CAN use multithreaded applications/code, & OS' but they actually will run SLIGHTLY SLOWER, because multithreaded code actually has more initial overheads than single threaded code does, nor does a singlecore/singleCPU setup FULLY exploit the availability of 2-N threads per process (no extra CPU for the OS process scheduler portions of OS kernels to send threads off to another least used/unsaturated CPU present, if & when needed)... apk


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

wich one?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 10, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> wich one?



?

Right-hand side column, 6th from bottom? 

Choose the:

"No. de threads"

One...

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 10, 2006)

dont worry alec im just as confused as you are


----------



## pt (Aug 10, 2006)

Alex didn't you have writed: I don't read spanish?, it's Portuguese
and i post it 'cause i think in any english it will have the same places


----------



## pt (Aug 10, 2006)

what does the number of threads mean?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 10, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> what does the number of threads mean?



Think of them as your having more arms to do work with...



APK


----------



## pt (Aug 10, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> Think of them as your having more arms to do work with...
> 
> 
> 
> APK



COOL, that could be handy

Another question: wich are the max temps for an ATHLON 64 3000+, and the nforce5 chipset?
All air cooled


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 10, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Another question: wich are the max temps for an ATHLON 64 3000+, and the  nforce5 chipset? All air cooled



I would say 34-44C idling, 45-55C under a load of programs running...

Hotter than 55-65C is dangerous iirc.



* Don't quote me on that, do ask around, but it seems to be what I see here & recall for a goal.

APK


----------



## pt (Aug 10, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> I would say 34-44C idling, 45-55C under a load of programs running...
> 
> Hotter than 55-65C is dangerous iirc.
> 
> ...



ok, that's cool i got 53ºc under full load at 2650mhz, but it was unstable
after i put it on BIOS back to 2600, the computer restarted and i hear one long beep, and 3 small one's in this order, what does thoe mean?


----------



## Canuto (Aug 10, 2006)

It's a problem with the video card or its memory, this in award bios which is used by asus mobos.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 10, 2006)

ouch reset the ram


----------



## pt (Aug 14, 2006)

ok, that problem is solved, the CPU in windows is stable at 2.6ghz, but during boot, it freezes and when entering windows it restarts (this happen sometimes), wich is the problem here?


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 14, 2006)

its a CPU\memory issue. try adjusting trc and trfc to 12 or 16.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 14, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> its a CPU\memory issue. try adjusting trc and trfc to 12 or 16.



Ahhh... the man "with the GOOD WORD!" as-per-usual regarding "things memory"!



* He's helped me out w/ THAT particular set of settings in the "ram timing-chain" & it worked for me to get higher scores on the ScienceMark 2.0 test we did here...

APK


----------



## pt (Aug 14, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> its a CPU\memory issue. try adjusting trc and trfc to 12 or 16.



 
Should i put both at 12 or 16, or one at 12 and the other at 16?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 14, 2006)

pt said:


> Should i put both at 12 or 16, or one at 12 and the other at 16?



Well, per MY system @ least?

I tried to FIRST, use 12 in the Trc (Bank Cycle Time) & it worked alright, but setting THAT to 16 was even better (imo @ least, but it also had to do imo w/ surrounding ambient temps dropping a good deal from the 100F++ heatwave we had for July-August worldwide this summer 2006).

I used this setup below:

("Disclaimer" - May NOT be same on your CPU/Memory/Mobo combo, but is somewhat of a reference as to BIOS data you can try use, especially if you stepped down/used dividers as this is called (going from DDR-400 -> DDR-333 as I had to) - no substitute for Ketxxx imo though):

*BIOS OVERCLOCKING DATA (for reference):*

CPU HTT Frequency = 4x

*DRAM CONFIGURATION:*

CAS# Latency Tcl = 2
Min RAS# Active Time Tras = 8T (up from 7T)
RAS# to CAS# Delay Trcl = 3T
Row Precharge Time Trp = 3T
Row Cycle Time Trc = 16T (up from 12T (up from 10T))
Row Refresh Cycle Time Trk = 13T
Read to Write Trwt = 2T (down from 3T)
Write Recovery Time = 2T (down from 3T)
1t/2t = 1t

*JUMPER FREE CONFIGURATION DATA:*

O/C Profile = Manual
CPU Frequency = 257mhz
PCI Clock = 101mhz (upped from 100mhz default)
DDR Voltage = AUTO (cannot do over 2.6v on my RAM, tried it already 2x)
Chipset Voltage = 1.6V (max)
HT Voltage = 1.25V (max)
CPU Mult = 11x
CPU Volt = 1.5V (max)

APK

P.S.=> If you look CLOSELY @ that data, you can SEE what I altered & from WHAT SETTING ("up" or "down" etc. as noted) to what range from what range... it may help you some! That setup above "maxed-me-out" I am fairly certain @ this point, in the 75-85F degree ambient temp range thusfar (down from earlier summer 100F heatwave we all experienced this year)... apk


----------



## pt (Aug 14, 2006)

Just checked and in Bios the TRFC just has numbers from 0 to 5, i putted the trc to 16, and now it's stable, going to try 2.6ghz after some gaming tests at 2.5


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 14, 2006)

pt said:


> Just checked and in Bios the TRFC just has numbers from 0 to 5, i putted the trc to 16, and now it's stable, going to try 2.6ghz after some gaming tests at 2.5



Yup, good deal!

(I see that it worked for you, as it did myself)...



* Glad to see it (& "chock one up for Ketxxx's advice" as-per-usual).

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2006)

oh well looks like ketxxx saved the day


----------



## pt (Aug 14, 2006)

cdawall said:


> oh well looks like ketxxx saved the day



Pretty much, it is now stable at 2.6GHZ
Thanks ketxxx


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2006)

you run scm2 yet @ 2.6ghz


----------



## pt (Aug 14, 2006)

cdawall said:


> you run scm2 yet @ 2.6ghz



i runned it at 2650mhz to get the latest SM2 score, it wasn't very stable, but it runned SM2


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2006)

huh lol wasnt paying attention


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 15, 2006)

Ta folks  Maybe I'm being modest but I don't consider myself some "godlike" being from the planet puter  after all, if anyone messes with stuff enough, it all just slots into place in time


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> some "godlike" being from the planet puter



LOL!

Ah, ok... another GOOD "turn of a phrase" that I just gotta "pinch for my style/repetoire" in that statement, for use in the future...



* That's 2 today!

APK

P.S.=> Steevo did the other one today, regarding the "NEW Firewall Thread":

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15130&page=3

... apk


----------



## pt (Aug 15, 2006)

it's all working fine in windows, but at the first time i turn it on in the morning it refuses to start unless it is set at 1800mhz, why is that?
It is really pissing me off


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 15, 2006)

might be an odd bios issue, remove the cmos battery and power cord and leave it for 5 mins then redo the settings. if that doesnt work increase vcore\vdimm voltage a tad.


----------



## pt (Aug 15, 2006)

i have the BIOS that come with the mobo, there is a new one in ASUS site, but i don't know how to flas a BIOS , is there any guide in TPU?
at 1800mhz this don't happens, so i'm thinking is the PSU, or it needs more voltage


----------



## cdawall (Aug 15, 2006)

you have an asus just use the winflash that came on the mobo disk it should have a readme


----------



## pt (Aug 15, 2006)

I have been checking ASUS forum, and i'm not the only one with this problem, more ppl can't up the FSB much without it freezing at boot


----------



## cdawall (Aug 15, 2006)

lol poor you


----------



## pt (Aug 15, 2006)

cdawall said:


> lol poor you



i think i'm lucky i can get to 279, the guy who posted the thread said i coudn't pass from 230


----------



## pt (Aug 16, 2006)

New problem  
While i was playing RomeTotal War BI at max settings i enter in a battle and after 5min. the screen goes black and the computer freezes, this also happened in C&C Gennerals :shadedshu 

I'm thinking it's not the overclock, but the PSU this time, what do you think?
If you think it's a PSU issue, what do you think of this one (i'm low on cash)
http://www.lc-power.de/ (it's the product of the month)


----------



## cdawall (Aug 16, 2006)

might want to trry something in the 600-700watt range just in case cause a 50watt increase isnt very significant if your going to spend money on it dont go half way w/ it


----------



## pt (Aug 17, 2006)

it has a 34A in total of the 12v lines, one with 16, other with 18, i'm not thinking of going crossfire, i just want stability in overcloking the cpu, reliability, and efficiency (80% this one),
it cost 45€, my raidmax costed me 35€, i think it' a good deal
the purpose is having a PSU with more A's on the 2v lines, the raidmax has only 17A


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

whatever floats you boat buddy i was just saying bigger is better but then again i do come from texas honestly if i had my choice id have dual opty 2xx for a quad core system on a tyan board sli'd 7950s and a 1kw psu yeah i said it 1000watts  but those are kinda expensive


----------



## pt (Aug 17, 2006)

cdawall said:


> whatever floats you boat buddy i was just saying bigger is better but then again i do come from texas honestly if i had my choice id have dual opty 2xx for a quad core system on a tyan board sli'd 7950s and a 1kw psu yeah i said it 1000watts  but those are kinda expensive



lol 
i'm happy with what i have, i just wich i had a better HDD, and a BIOS that isn't crap  
for a PSU i need one that fits my needs, and this one will probabily do the job


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

lol good luck


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 17, 2006)

amps matters much more than watts, watts means nothing, its amps you want all the way.

and use asus update to flash your bios


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

the coolermater 1kw has  a LOT of amps i think it rated at like 40a or some shit like that


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

i`d say a nice combination of watts-amps for efficient load situations..


----------



## pt (Aug 17, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> amps matters much more than watts, watts means nothing, its amps you want all the way.
> 
> and use asus update to flash your bios



thanks, i already used it, everyone with this board is complaining abou the same, the BIOS sucks ass, i'm hoping ASUS to do a better one


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

ouch sux 4 you


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 17, 2006)

cdawall said:


> the coolermater 1kw has  a LOT of amps i think it rated at like 40a or some shit like that



40a?? mushkins 650w unit has a combined amperage of 44a  take THAT coolermaster


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

oops i meant this one not coolermaster big f up on my part sry http://www.pcpowercooling.com/products/viewproduct.php?show=TC1KW


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 17, 2006)

yeah 70a makes sense for a unit qualified for quad sli.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 18, 2006)

you bet it does 70a peak 66a reg load man that is insane and i think there are some out there that run more i will look into it


----------



## cdawall (Aug 18, 2006)

most ive seen so far
http://www.enermax.com.tw/english/product_Display1.asp?PrID=60
http://www.monarchcomputer.com/Merc...M&Product_Code=101267&Category_Code=ps-201600
the monarch pc one sais it get 75a @900watts


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 18, 2006)

thats a lot of amps......in all honesty i think thats a bit overkill even for quad....ok its very overkill  65a would be more than enough.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 18, 2006)

lol it is a huge amount but did you read it was quad core ok i think you could run a dual set of quad cores and quad sli on that beast


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> 40a?? mushkins 650w unit has a combined amperage of 44a  take THAT coolermaster



56A for me, take that mushkin


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 18, 2006)

haha i get 18A on one 12v and 19A on the other.

stupid spire 500w psu.


----------



## pt (Aug 18, 2006)

randomperson21 said:


> haha i get 18A on one 12v and 19A on the other.
> 
> stupid spire 500w psu.



isn't that enough?


----------

